# Liuspeed Customer Ride



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey for all you that ordered from me and want to see your car in my customer rides section of my website please post your very best quality pictures here so we can go ahead and add it to our site.

at least 3-4 pictures of your best photos will be perfect.

thanks ! :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*CLICK HERE FOR SUBMISSION RULES*

Customers only, please.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

If you can get some parts for the NX made I will definetly get a digicam to send you pics!!!Clear turn signals shouldnt be too hard.........


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> hey for all you that ordered from me and want to see your car in my customer rides section of my website please post your very best quality pictures here so we can go ahead and add it to our site.
> 
> at least 3-4 pictures of your best photos will be perfect.
> 
> thanks ! :thumbup:


tell you what when I get those stealth corners you get some pictures :thumbup:


----------

